# sizing quazite boxes



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

are these sized the same as standard pull boxes?

i have a job where we are being asked to put 2 quazite boxes in for a POCO primary conduit of 2- 5" PVC. Both conduits coming in and going out of the bottom of the box.

I'm thinking 8x + 15...yes? seems like overkill though


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If it's for the poco get the specs from their book or the designer. They probably have a size requirement, style, lid type, how they want it set, collar poured or not....


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.ecmweb.com/code-basics/sizing-junction-boxes


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

nothing in the POCO manual...will verify with the site layout tech shortly...314.71...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

emahler said:


> nothing in the POCO manual...will verify with the site layout tech shortly...314.71...


That's astounding.

My Poco's go so far as to give you a list of acceptable manufacturers and the very stock numbers to use per each player.

This may exist as a cut sheet, a pdf, some annex to the style book.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.hubbellpowersystems.com/about/quazite/


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

No boilerplate drawing, even better reason to get something out of the designer or section engineer so they can't turn around and reject it later.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

emahler said:


> are these sized the same as standard pull boxes?
> 
> i have a job where we are being asked to put 2 quazite boxes in for a POCO primary conduit of 2- 5" PVC. Both conduits coming in and going out of the bottom of the box.
> 
> I'm thinking 8x + 15...yes? seems like overkill though


For the primary side of conductors in pullbox like that style genrally is much larger than what you can run into on secondary side.,,

Talk to the POCO engineer or someone in charge for that set up.

Normally there will be some highlight note in the POCO reguation book but 5 inch conduit .,, ya will need super wide sweep ell on this for sure they dont like to bend very tight on primary conductors .,, 

8 X 15 inches If I am reading correct ?? if so. no .,, not for primary side.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

poco primary doesn't generally fall under the nec. I have never even had a copy of nesc, but as others said, their field or office engineers should give you a size and/or spec (they might require traffic rated even if it is on a landscaped easement), otherwise it will most likely be a fail.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This isn't the type of decision I'd want to make without someone signing off on it.

File a RFO with them, if nothing else.


----------

